# UK student loan in arrears - will they find me?



## Gorgeous Gor (13 Feb 2008)

I hope someone can help. I'm not sleeping I'm so freaked out.

I just received a letter from the Student Loans Company and then a week later a recovery letter. This letter went to an old address and somehow got forwarded to me. I knew I had deferred for two years due to illness so rang them up to defer again(not earning enough - illness gone).

Anyway I got my dates wrong. I'm 20 months in arrears. He went to put me through and I was terrified of what was going to happen. I had forgotten to inform them of my change of address.

So this is where I stand. I have been away from the UK for nearly 10 years. They do not have my current address.

I always deferred but now have the arrears.

What should i do? I haven no intention of moving back to England? Could I just forget about it or will they find me in Ireland? I have no other debts but cannot afford to pay the lump sum of 3500 euro. 

please help. I'm so worried and in a mess


----------



## moneyhoney (13 Feb 2008)

Pay back your debts. Regardless of whether they "find" you - and they probably will. This letter found it's way to you. Talk to them, negotiate & see if you can pay back in installments. If you have no other debts, is getting a loan here an option - are you working now?


----------



## truthseeker (13 Feb 2008)

How did the letter find you? If the letter found you then the Student Loans Company can find you. Its a small amount in the scheme of things, surely you can arrange some kind of payment schedule with them?


----------



## Sylvester3 (13 Feb 2008)

The student loans company used to arrange very small repayments - I repaid my loan of £1000 back in amounts of £17 a month. I almost forgot about it for the 5 years it took to repay. The rate of interest was tiny as well.


----------



## Carolina (13 Feb 2008)

Gorgeous Gor said:


> I hope someone can help. I'm not sleeping I'm so freaked out.
> 
> I just received a letter from the Student Loans Company and then a week later a recovery letter. This letter went to an old address and somehow got forwarded to me. I knew I had deferred for two years due to illness so rang them up to defer again(not earning enough - illness gone).
> 
> ...


The sum of money you owe is too small to pursue internationally through legal means. All they will do is keep writing letters and trying to find you. They sometimes contact your parents to try to embarrass you into paying. The SLC does not record loans with credit rating agencies. Do not tell them your current address. Ring them from someone else's phone and tell them you live abroad and have no money. 

A lot of people would quite happily leave it at that and wait for the debt to be written off as it will be - inevitably. If you can't sleep then you could start paying them back a small amount by standing order. Say €5/month. 

Or else ring them and ask them for as breakdown of what you owe. The SLC stick on penalties and can triple the interest in loans where you fail to supply a new address and move abroad. Just tell them you consider these charges unfair and they must be deducted from your balance before you can consider repayment.

Ask them how much they want you to repay in total after deducting these charges.

Now offer to pay them half that amount in full in one payment if they will accept this as a full and final settlement. Stress that you are living abroad and may not contact them again if you cannot reach agreement today. Ask for a letter confirming your new reduced total in writing. Have it sent to a friends house! Borrow this amount from the bank and repay them.


----------



## csirl (13 Feb 2008)

Leaving a debt is not something you should consider lightly. I'd recommend contacting them and talking about potential repayment terms.


----------



## mercman (18 Feb 2008)

You are better off speaking to them ASAP, or else they might pass the debt to a debt collection co., who will definitely find you.


----------



## Gorgeous Gor (18 Feb 2008)

Thank you for your advice. I have contacted then twice and I am still waiting for them to call back. They have very poor customer service.

Does anyone know if it is possible to set up a direct debit from Ireland to UK? I'm worried the monthly payments will cost me a fortune in bank charges.


----------



## Caveat (18 Feb 2008)

Gorgeous Gor said:


> They have very poor customer service.


 
No offence, but I think this sounds a bit rich. 

I'm sure they would say that you were a very poor customer!


----------



## Gorgeous Gor (18 Feb 2008)

No offence taken. (they are very rude though)

In fairness I did contact them with my new address.

My fault lies in the fact I then completely forgot about it. What a muppet.

I was panicking when I posted. I've never been in  arrears  because I've always deferred. I'm still worrying they will come knocking on the door.


----------



## Marie (18 Feb 2008)

There's a parable in here somewhere........now, what could it be!


----------



## SpatenMan (19 Feb 2008)

I have to say the Student Loan Company are grand to deal with. They send out a statement each March 31st. but are happy to e-mail you your balance at other times in the year. 
I deal with them on behalf of my wife and they are happy once you pay off something on a regular basis. You can't argue with their interest rate either  - this year it is 4.8%, last year 2.4% - all linked to the RPI which is a fair way to price Student Loans.

UK residents start to repay via the tax syatem once you begin to earn over GBP15,000. Its not fair if overseas residents get off scot free and don't  pay their debts.?


----------



## Gorgeous Gor (20 Feb 2008)

I've rung twice more and they still haven't called me back. I'm trying to get this sorted. The advisor says everytime that someone has to call me back.

Spatenman

May I ask how you arrange the repayments with the banking / currency difficulties? I want to pay it off - I've never earned enough before.


The question was phrased badly because I was panicking. I meant - will they find me - as in will someone come banging at the door. I've stayed in touch with them for the last 13 years. I made the mistake last year. Anyway, no point making excuses. I'm at fault. Just looking for advice.

Thanks all


----------



## Gorgeous Gor (20 Feb 2008)

Just found out my account is on hold. No action to be taken until it's all sorted out.

So I will stop the panic!

I've never posted before so thank you to you all!


----------

